# Police Officer James "Jim" Davies



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*

*James "Jim" Davies*

Lakewood Police Department, Colorado

End of Watch: Friday, November 9, 2012

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 35
*Tour:* 6 years, 6 months
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Gunfire
*Incident Date:* 11/9/2012
*Weapon:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Police Officer Jim Davies was shot and killed in a friendly fire incident while securing the scene of a crime.

Lakewood officers were responding to a prowler call near West 20th Avenue and Eaton Street when they heard gunfire coming from a house on Eaton Street. The officers took three subjects into custody after one man was observed firing a handgun in front of the house. As multiple officers worked to secure the perimeter of the house Officer Davies was mistaken for an assailant and was fatally shot by another officer. He was pronounced dead on scene.

Officer Davies served with the Lakewood Police Department for six and one half years and was assigned to the Special Enforcement Team. He is survived by his wife and two young children.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Chief Kevin Paletta
Lakewood Police Department
445 S Allison Parkway
Lakewood, CO 80226

Phone: (303) 987-7111

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21508-police-officer-james-jim-davies#ixzz2Bm4tdfhV


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Officer Davies


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer Davis


----------

